# Blackwater extract and distilled water



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

I picked up a bottle of Blackwater Extract today and read that it adds vitamins to the water. Is this sufficient to reconstitute mineral content to distilled water for tadpole use?


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

for tad water, most of us add R/O right also with BW extract, i suppose you could do just that.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

frogmanroth said:


> for tad water, most of us add R/O right also with BW extract, i suppose you could do just that.


Thanks. I may just let my tap water age after adding the BW extract.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

I use R/O and bw extract only with success.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

jubjub47 said:


> I use R/O and bw extract only with success.


So it basically has all of the trace elements and vitamins/minerals needed without any further additives?
The main reason I'm looking into this, is because we have some pretty nasty tap water here due to insufficient water treatment plant.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Th R/O right is needed to stabilize the ph levels.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

billschwinn said:


> Th R/O right is needed to stabilize the ph levels.


So, by using BW Extract alone, the water will be too acidic or vice versa?


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

My ph with R/O and blackwater extract runs really consistent at 6.7. I've not had any issues with the 100+ tads that I've morphed out with this mix.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

jubjub47 said:


> My ph with R/O and blackwater extract runs really consistent at 6.7. I've not had any issues with the 100+ tads that I've morphed out with this mix.


Ok. I guess the pH level with distilled would be very similar. I do know that RO isn't quite as 'pure' as distilled but marginally close.
Also, how much BW extract do do you add to 1 gallon of RO?


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

In the past when I tried RO without ROright I had problems with the ph not being stable and causing ammonia problems.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

I'll check the LFS tomorrow for a bottle. How much would I expect to pay? I have about a week before I will be needing water for tads.


----------



## inflight (Jun 12, 2007)

I use 10ml blackwater per 1 gallon spring water, basically 10x what the directions say. All of the tads that I have raised have morphed and are doing great. 
Thom O.


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

100ml of Sera Morena Peat extract was 6.95 at my lfs. 100ml is good for 400L of water for tropical fish. Not sure how much to use for tads. I have been adding a drop or two in spring water per tad container and it has worked well for me. 

It says it contains 100% natural peat extracts consisting of humic acids, vitamins, and trace elements. Peat does lower PH, especially peat that is derived from Europe where this product is manufactured. So it could if used in high concentrations it will make the water a bit acidic. 

Bill im not sure how you are getting ammonia problems. You should check your local water supply for chloramine. I have had problems in fish tanks where bw extract will break the chemical bond between chlorine and ammonia nuetralizing the chlorine and leaving high concentrations of ammonia. I learned this after a 50 percent water change on a tank left my fish at the surface gulping for air with ammonia burns on their gills. It ended up being a long night with trips to the local Wal-Mart to purchase about 70 gallons of spring water before my levels returned to normal.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

I use my FF containers. I put two or three drops in and fill it 3/4s way. It's worked for me thusfar.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

The problem was in fact chloramine in high levels, which is why I went with RO water I made with a tds reading of 7, so I went with RO Right to stabilze the ph with buffering, so therefore the ammonia would not spike. Nowadays I simply use the same tap water with Prime drops and nothing more and things couldn"t be better.


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

I would also test your ph levels of the Ro before you add the blackwater extract - you would be supprised at how low it can get.

Another good additive you could check to see if they have is made by ocean nutrition - its Indian almond extract sold for bettas. It is harder to find though. I used to have a guy come in to one of the shops I worked at and bought every bottle we could get in. He bred bettas and swore by the stuff. Check around online for it . . .


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

Hey Nathan! Have you tried this stuff for your tads before? I'm kind of curious on how well it may work....... Found it on Amazon for cheap!!! here is the link; Amazon.com: Ocean Nutrition Atisons Betta SPA 125ml

-Mike-




nathan said:


> I would also test your ph levels of the Ro before you add the blackwater extract - you would be supprised at how low it can get.
> 
> Another good additive you could check to see if they have is made by ocean nutrition - its Indian almond extract sold for bettas. It is harder to find though. I used to have a guy come in to one of the shops I worked at and bought every bottle we could get in. He bred bettas and swore by the stuff. Check around online for it . . .


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

I have not tried it yet. I could have swore I read a thread or two here on DB and people seemed to love it. . . Ill have to do a search . . ..


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I just add some indian almond leaves to gallon jugs of RO water, let it sit for a few weeks, and use that. Have not ever had a problem with it, and been doing that exclusively for a little over 2 years now.


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

Mikembo said:


> Hey Nathan! Have you tried this stuff for your tads before? I'm kind of curious on how well it may work....... Found it on Amazon for cheap!!! here is the link; Amazon.com: Ocean Nutrition Atisons Betta SPA 125ml
> 
> -Mike-


 Hey Mike, I used that when I was getting moldy clutches and it seemed to solve the problem. I just use it with spring water for my tads and keep in in a small mister for my eggs, I have had great results.


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

Josh, Thanks for your input!

I think I'll do some experimenting with this stuff.

-Mike-


----------

